# Anxious



## Maurice A. Charles (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi guys,
    I am applying for the Spring 2015 semester for U.S.C. I am also applying for the fall 2015 for University of Texas Austin, Columbia, NYU, and potentially Temple. Basically, I wanted to network; I have friends interested in film, but for me personally, I feel as though it is an unhealthy obsession.
    We are constantly hearing the same log lines. "How are unique?" etc. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that every person is unique if given the right light. So... here is my schtick.
     If anyone is willing to swap reels, or proof read letters, I would be honored. I know everyone has this Americanized competition stigma rolling. Still I figure that my camera work, and my sincerity would help speak for why I would be a contributing student at any program. I also think that collaboration is what makes for the best art. Constructive criticism is more or less desired from me. If it were to help better gain me an opportunity to create a longer study; than the process would be revelatory. 

    I hope to hear from someone soon; and I look forward to attaining new mentors and friends.

    Sincerely,
                     Maurice


----------

